# Southport venue



## tuffy (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi 

Can anyone give me the contact details of the Southport venue, we go to Southport a lot and would love to use the venue, but do not know who to contact.

Thanks :roll:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not sure that there is a contact Tuffy. I think that Mangothemadmonk said that you can turn up anytime and pay on the carpark gate £5 I think.


----------



## tuffy (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks very much Zoe.

We will give it a try.


----------

